# JMS Asnchron kosumieren



## OnDemand (24. Jun 2020)

Hallöle

ich hab untenstehenden Consumer eines Queries und eine Factory.  Im Queue sind 40.000 Messages, das abarbeiten passiert aber nicht sehr schnell (er holt die Message und macht nur ein println)

Er macht pro Sek nur ca 10-20 Messages. Ist das richtig asynch konfiguriert?


```
@Bean
    public JmsListenerContainerFactory<?> queueFactory(ConnectionFactory connectionFactory,
                                                       DefaultJmsListenerContainerFactoryConfigurer configurer) {
        DefaultJmsListenerContainerFactory factory = new DefaultJmsListenerContainerFactory();
        configurer.configure(factory, connectionFactory);
        factory.setMessageConverter(messageConverter());
        factory.setPubSubDomain(false);
        return factory;
    }
```


```
@JmsListener(destination = "product_update_qty_queue", containerFactory = "queueFactory")
    public void listen(@Payload ProductData productData, MessageHeaders headers, Message message) throws JMSException {
        String convertedMessage = ((TextMessage) message).getText();
        //System.out.....
}
```


----------



## OnDemand (25. Jun 2020)

Auch nach dem heutigen TAg mit viiiiiiielen Versuchen, bekomme ich es nicht hin, dass er das schneller macht! Ich werde nun einen TaskExecutor einbauen und hoffe, dass es dann klappt mehr gleichzeitig zu verarbeiten.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Jul 2020)

Du kannst an der DefaultJmsListenerContainerFactory Concurrency konfigurieren, alternativ via Task-Executor


----------

